
Want to Fix Presidential Elections? Here’s the Quickest Way - Tomte
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2019/05/04/electoral-college-reform-2020-226792
======
masonic
It's telling that they chose the word " _Fix_ " rather than "Repair" or
"Improve" for the title.

